# Witsel in Cina per 18 milioni a stagione.



## admin (31 Dicembre 2016)

Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 31 dicembre 2016, Axel Witsel, che sembrava destinato alla Juve, si trasferirà in Cina. Il belga percepirà un ingaggio monstre da 18 milioni di euro a stagione. E la Cina continua a saccheggiare l'Europa.


----------



## VonVittel (31 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 31 dicembre 2016, Axel Witsel, che sembrava destinato alla Juve, si trasferirà in Cina. Il belga percepirà un ingaggio monstre da 18 milioni di euro a stagione. E la Cina continua a saccheggiare l'Europa.



Non saccheggeranno l'intera Europa. Le squadre hanno un limite di 4 stranieri, di cui 3 schierabili in campo. 

Per cui finché ci vanno i Witsel in Cina e questa regola continua a vigere, il calcio cinese non sarà una minaccia così grande


----------



## juventino (31 Dicembre 2016)

Forse è meglio così, anche se non esiste gestire le trattative in questo modo. Certo che a 28 anni andare già a svernare e perdere quasi sicuro il posto in nazionale...


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Dicembre 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Forse è meglio così, anche se non esiste gestire le trattative in questo modo. Certo che a 28 anni andare già a svernare e perdere quasi sicuro il posto in nazionale...



a voler guardare s'è fatto tutta la carriera in campionati di basso livello tra russia, portogallo e belgio. 
per me rimane un giocatore sopravvalutato, la juve non si perde niente.


----------



## Casnop (31 Dicembre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi, 31 dicembre 2016, Axel Witsel, che sembrava destinato alla Juve, si trasferirà in Cina. Il belga percepirà un ingaggio monstre da 18 milioni di euro a stagione. E la Cina continua a saccheggiare l'Europa.



Giocatore perimetrale, non nel senso del ruolo, ma perché ha giocato sempre ai perimetri del calcio ad alto livello. Chi aveva dubbi sul suo valore sarà contento: glieli ha risolti Witsel da solo, con la sua luminosa carriera. Buon viaggio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Dicembre 2016)

Speravo andasse alla Juve visto che è un giocatore mediocrissimo che prende almeno 4 milioni a stagione


----------



## Ragnet_7 (31 Dicembre 2016)

Per me la Juve non ci perde nulla dal lato prettamente tecnico. Dal lato tattico qualcosa avrebbe dato ma per me è un giocatore normalissimo


----------



## Igniorante (31 Dicembre 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Speravo andasse alla Juve visto che è un giocatore mediocrissimo che prende almeno 4 milioni a stagione



Vero, però loro fanno una bella figuraccia...ce l'hanno menata più di un anno che prendevano sto brocco 
Tranquilli che Allegri chiederà comunque un degno asd sostituto.
Comunque in Cina regalano contratti faraonici proprio a chiunque, 18 milioni a Witsel, Cristo Santo.


----------



## falconez (31 Dicembre 2016)

Sono contento che vada in Cina,è chiaro che il dio denaro non conosce sentimenti...poi ,come dice Igniorante,in Cina probabilmente coltivano gli Yuan nelle risaie...se a Pellé,no dico Pellé,hanno dato certe cifre,all'Apache non ne parliamo per finire con questo qui ,c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Giangy (31 Dicembre 2016)

Con tutti questi giocatori top che hanno giocato in Europa, il campionato cinese crescerà ancora, sarà un campionato più interessante della Major League, anche se sono sincero non mi dice nulla, poco conosciuto ancora, più che altro è solo un giro di soldi.


----------



## Dell'erba (31 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Vero, però loro fanno una bella figuraccia...ce l'hanno menata più di un anno che prendevano sto brocco
> Tranquilli che Allegri chiederà comunque un degno asd sostituto.
> Comunque in Cina regalano contratti faraonici proprio a chiunque, 18 milioni a Witsel, Cristo Santo.




Ma figuraccia di cosa? Che dove so offrigli 20 Mln per farlo andare alla Juve per principio?! Manco fosse iniesta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## MarcoMilanista (31 Dicembre 2016)

Non era mai interessato alla Juve. A lui frega nulla di giocare in campionati competitivi.


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Dicembre 2016)

e pensare che molti qui dentro pensavano fosse il salvatore della patria


----------



## Igniorante (31 Dicembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma figuraccia di cosa? Che dove so offrigli 20 Mln per farlo andare alla Juve per principio?! Manco fosse iniesta



Uno che dice "prendiamo Witsel" (e per uno intendo molti, cioè società giornali e tifosi) e poi non arriva, per me fa una figuraccia


----------



## corvorossonero (31 Dicembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma figuraccia di cosa? Che dove so offrigli 20 Mln per farlo andare alla Juve per principio?! Manco fosse iniesta



Se il tuo marmotta dice tranquillamente a stampa e tv che witsel o arriva a gennaio o comunque arriverà a giugno facendo il galletto, la brutta figura la fa vedi....


----------



## Solo (31 Dicembre 2016)

Magazzino adesso ne prendono uno bravo... Gli è andata bene.


----------



## Doctore (31 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Uno che dice "prendiamo Witsel" (e per uno intendo molti, cioè società giornali e tifosi) e poi non arriva, per me fa una figuraccia



si ma anche se fosse arrivato il barca/real/bayern ecc ad offrigli un opportunità avrebbe accettato la cina in ogni caso.


----------



## goleador 70 (31 Dicembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma figuraccia di cosa? Che dove so offrigli 20 Mln per farlo andare alla Juve per principio?! Manco fosse iniesta


La fanno eccome la figuraccia 

Occhio pio in primis


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Dicembre 2016)

Sti cinesi sono peggio degli arabi nel buttare i soldi.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Dicembre 2016)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma figuraccia di cosa? Che dove so offrigli 20 Mln per farlo andare alla Juve per principio?! Manco fosse iniesta



ma se marotta ogni volta che si parlava di mercato lo nominava ? 

quando saltò all'ultimo giorno del mercato estivo sembrava già cmq tutto fatto per farlo arrivare a gennaio.


----------

